# Arriba el Go! Global Outlook



## dumber

Arriba el Go! Global Outlook del segon semestre

Hola,

Podría ayudarme con esta frase. El contexto se trate de una presentación para un grupo bancario. Gracias


----------



## xicranda

Què és el que vols saber? Què és això de Global Outlook?


----------



## dumber

Lo que entiendo es: You will find below the perspective about the internationalisation process of the 2nd semester" pero no estoy seguro de la traducción ?


----------



## xicranda

Però quina és la frase que has de traduir? La que acabes d'escriure? Je crois que tu devrais essayer à t'expliquer davantage...


----------



## dumber

J'avais un doute sur "Arriba el go global outlook" que je propose de traduire ainsi, Vous trouverez-ci dessous les perspectives du processus d'internalisation"


----------



## xicranda

Ah bon! Mais "arriba" en catalan signifie il / ça arrive ou vient...


----------



## Dymn

No veig cap mena de relació entre la frase a traduir i la traduïda. Tampoc no has especificat en quina llengua ho vols traduir... Si ho aclareixes potser et podem ajudar més bé.


----------



## Penyafort

dumber said:


> *Arriba el Go! Global Outlook del segon semestre*



Ce texte veut dire *Le Go! Global Outlook du deuxième semestre arrive*, tout simplement.


----------



## dumber

Merci beaucoup


Penyafort said:


> Ce texte veut dire *Le Go! Global Outlook du deuxième semestre arrive*, tout simplement.


----------

